# [SOLVED]xorg-server+evdev+udev+joystick/joypad+gentoo=fail?

## zenek747

Witajcie,

Mam dosyc irytujący problem związany z joypadem pod Gentoo - jest on prawidłowo rozpoznawany przez system lecz za kazdym razem evdev wymusza na nim pracę jako klawiatura albo mysz (zależnie od właczenia lub nie przycisku "analog") Nie pomagaja żadne fixy xorg.conf spotkane w sieci, w tej chwili mam ustawione xorg.conf takhttp://pastebin.com/v1Es91rS kombinowałem z opcjami driver: evdev ,joystick - nic to nie dało, kombinowałem z opcjami MatchDevicePath: tu podawałem zarówno /dev/input/js* jak i /dev/input/event* podawałem obydwie na raz, nawet próbowałem podac ściezkę jaką widzi udev (pci/cośtam cośtam) nic to nie dało, odinastalowałem xf86-input-joystick nic to nie dało, upgardowałem xorg-server do wersji niestabilnej nic to nie dało.

Moje emerge --info:http://pastebin.com/9TtDhSRp

Mój /etc/make.conf:http://pastebin.com/8tZ0NtmA

Mój Xorg.log dotyczący tego urządzenia:http://pastebin.com/7jxGWvcF

Czy też może mam sobie darować evdev i całośc ustawic statycznie w xorg?

Edit: Podejrzewam że może to być sprawką jakiejś głupiej regułki ale znowu rodzą sie pytania :gdzie ja dodac? Jaka ma być jej nazwa? (w sieci widziałem reguły udev Archa dotyczące joysticka i zaczynały sie od 50-joystick*)

Wiki Gentoo odnośnie joysticków jest lekko mówiac przeterminowane...

Ehhh...   :Embarassed:   Identifier "joystick-all" a nie "joystick catchall" czasem nie warto posiłkować się tutorialami z innych distro  :Wink: 

Solved: solucja brzmi: RTFM!

----------

